# Catmaxx Baitcast reel from BassPro-Pros/Cons



## Buffdaddyfish

Been a while since I posted something, but I knew with this issue, a lot of great folks out there could help me. I was in BPS about 2 weeks ago. Had about $100 in giftcards with cash available, and was looking to purchase an ABU GARCIA 7000 baitcaster. One of their employees came over and gave me some pros and cons, and steered mein the direction of the Catmaxx baitcaster. He said after using one, he bought 3 more (4) and combines them with an ugly stick, and it is all he uses now. He said to save some bucks and go with the much inexpensive Catmaxx. Do their employees receive a special spiff for selling their own products or is he legit? He was very knowledgeable about what he spoke about....I would hire him in a heartbeat because of the customer service he provided to me and many others. I have quite a few great cat outfits, mostly use Abu's, Okuma's, Penn, etc.....is there any particular thing I should worry about, certain issues to look for in the reel, etc? Any help is greatly appreciated. Seems like a nice reel for half the cost.


----------



## eye-man

My wife works for BPS and I can assure you she gets no kind of incentives for selling their stuff. I'm always leary of salesmen and do my research before buying anything. I may or may not even talk to the reps. as I know what I want when I get there. I own a number of BPS products (due to my wife's great discount) and I am satisfied with all of the purchases. I have the JM Sig. Elite 6'8" m rod w/ Matching spinning reel and it is my fav. combo. I also have a 5'6" L Extreme series rod and a 6' M Tourney Special and don't have any complaints about them.


----------



## Fish G3

I'm not a big fan of the reel. I like their rods but the reel isn't all the great IMO. I disliked how the clicker was so low on the side of the reel which made it really hard to turn off when trying to make quick hooksets. It felt cheap and I went back to using my Abu 6500's.


----------



## soua0363

I owned a couple of the CatMaxx casting reels and I did not have any problems with them. They cast well and have a good drag.


----------



## Buffdaddyfish

Thank you to all who have chimed in and given responses, greatly appreciated. eye-man, thanks for the info on no spiff for their own product....I agree with you, I usually have my mind made up. It was funny, because I had my mind set on 2 of the abu's and a sales rep steered me in the opposite direction. I am one who has usually done all of my homework too and know what I am getting before I step foot in the store. I will test it out soon enough I hope, love that the weather is warming up, but not putting away the snow shovel just yet. Thanks all.


----------



## crappiecat

I love my Catmaxx reels. I do not take care of them like I should and they still work perfectly. I have heard people complain about where the clicker switch is and about how loud the clicker is.........but none of it bothers me. I actually like mine better. I've landed flats up to 47 lbs on mine and still no problems. Personally, I'm not so fussy I have to get the Abu. For the money, I'd rather get 2 CatMaxx I suppose if I caught 50 lb plus fish regularly, I'd want the Abu though.


----------



## SeanStone

I have a friend whom I fish with quite often, that owns a catmaxx rod and reel, and a catmaxx rod paired with an abu 6500. Hes had the catmaxx reel for 3 years and last year he put over 300 hours on it. (We keep fishing logs, not an exaduration.) Its worked pretty well until recently, he overtightend the brake to keep the clicker from going off in the current, he got a bite and went to set the hook and the reel started grinding and wouldnt lock and real. Since then we have taken it apart and had no luck stopping the grinding, but we got it to catch in gear. However now it grinds when he casts. Another negative aspect of the catmaxx reel is that it doesn't cast as far as a abu garcia. Im not saying that these are bad reels, but I have never had a problem with my abu's and neither has he. As for the catmaxx poles, there seems to be a defect on one of the eyes. When the pole breaks in two the first eye on the top half seems to lose its center rubber peice. This has happened to both of my friends poles. This leaves a sharp metal eye to cut your line which isnt cool when you find out why you keep breaking you line. If you get a catmaxx pole try not to put you hook on that eye when you get done fishing or when you store it in between trips.


----------



## catfish_hunter

I had a couple of the catmaxx reels about 4 years ago. They are a decent reel for the money I suppose but if i was you I would go with the Shimano TR 200G reel. You can get them for like $65 band new and they are a much better reel than a catmaxx reel. the clicker is loud and the drag is much better its exactly like a charter special only it has a start drag instead of a lever drag and its about half the price. The catmaxx rods are great rods I got one that ive had for about 6 or 7 yrs now. Its one that is pretty stiff the newer ones are alot nicer. the inserts in the eyes do pop out though as with any rod that has them kind of eyes on it. 

I guess if you were going to use the catmaxx reels for circle hooks and didnt need a clicker at all they wouldnt be a bad buy but IMO i wold go with the shimano.


----------

